# Post some lyrics!



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 27, 2014)

IDK if this has been done but here we is

From a song I listened to just now:

"All because of you
I believe in angels
Not the kind with wings
Not the kind with halos
The kind that bring you home
When home becomes a strange place"

Good left undone-Rise Against


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 27, 2014)

Josh Homme and Nick Oleveri always made some extremely lyrical songs. I've always admired QOTSA's dedication to good lyrics before good rock. 

"She said "i'll throw myself away,
They're just photos after all"
I can't make you hang around.
I can't wash you off my skin.
Outside the frame, is what we're leaving out
You won't remember anyway
I can go with the flow
But don't say it doesn't matter anymore
I can go with the flow
Do you believe it in your head?
It's so safe to play along
Little soldiers in a row
Falling in and out of love
With something sweet to throw away.
But I want something good to die for
To make it beautiful to live.
I want a new mistake, lose is more than hesitate.
Do you believe it in your head?
I can go with the flow
But don't say it doesn't matter anymore
I can go with the flow
Do you believe it in your head?"


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 27, 2014)

This thread needs Alestorm

"With the power of ale, he could not fail
Sail into battle, glory and Metal


Hail, Huntmaster
Ride, Huntmaster
Fight, Huntmaster
Die, Huntmaster




Up from the bowels of Hell he sailed
Wielding a tankard of freshly brewed ale
Slaying all foes in his path
Those who might hinder his God-given task


To bring back beer to the Lands of the Free
This is his quest, his true destiny
Legends shall speak of his name
Hail the Huntmaster, with honour and fame"


----------



## KyryK (Oct 28, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> This thread needs Alestorm


I'll take your Alestorm and raise you Man'o'war.

They can't stop us
Let 'em try
For heavy metal
We will die!


Quit my job this morning said forever
I would hold my head up high
Cause I need metal in my life
Just like an eagle needs to fly


So I walked outside into the street
From a hall I heard thunder and screams
I walked inside so I could hear
And the guy beside me gave me a beer


He had his fist up in the air
And called me brother said my friends
Are over there


They call themselves immortals
They're the truest of the true
And in that very moment
I was born again like you


They said hold your head up high
Raise your fist up in the air
Play metal louder than hell
Louder than hell


They can't stop us
Let 'em try
For heavy metal
We would die!


Brothers stand beside me, there's a battle on
Know my words are true
There's a battle for true metal
They're marching; they're marching on
Me and you


Ten thousand strong are here tonight
With twenty thousand fists up in the air
The power of true metal's calling you
It's everywhere


Hold your head up high
Raise your fist up in the air
Play metal louder than hell
Louder than hell


They can't stop us
Let 'em try
For heavy metal
We would die!

------------------

Man'o'war - Die For Metal


----------



## Baz (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't want to set the world on fire
I just want to start a flame in your heart
In my heart I have but one desire
And that one is you no other will do
I've lost all ambition for wordly acclaim
I just want to be the one you'd love
And with your admission that you'd feel the same
I'll have reach the goal I'm dreaming of believe me
I don't want to set the world on fire
I just want to start a flame in your heart
(I've lost all ambition for wordly acclaim)
I just want to be the one you'd love
(And with your admission could you'd feel the same)
I'll have reach the goal I'm dreaming of believe me
I don't want to set the world on fire
I just want to start a flame in your heart

Might be my fav song....From 1941 xD


----------



## KyryK (Oct 29, 2014)

^ Just have to say that The Ink Spots are fantastic. :mrgreen:

Clutch - Circus Maximus

Will you be entertained by beast and knives?
Vital mentalisms will blow your minds!
Cthulu's red headed step child, quite the precocious babe.
We like to keep it on the D.L. because our clientele prefers it that way


The seven legged sow will see to the after-show.
Don't you think the candelabra gives a pleasant glow?


Now may I present to you the basilisk?
Please don your goggles if you wish to resist.
From the fiery depths of the planet's core
The never sleeping for wont of eating unholy stench of the manticore.


Please produce your access pass, no photographs please.
Some of our guests are how shall I say? Hyperbolic V.I.P.
There is a velvet room for the discriminating pack.
Celebrities and tentacles regard the beast with two backs.


The seven legged sow will see to the after-show.
Don't you think the candelabra gives a pleasant glow?


Paparazzi! World wide video debut!
Paparazzi! World wide video debut!
Paparazzi! World wide video debut!
Paparazzi! World wide video debut!


And just when you thought it could get no stranger,
May I present the semblance of a Scandinavian doppelganger.
From the frozen depths of a forgotten fjord,
The never sleeping for wont of eating unholy stench of the manticore


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Primus - Nature Boy

I pull the blinds then I take my clothes off
Dance around the house like nature boy
My genitalia and pectoral muscles 
aren't quite what I would like them to be


But you don't see me
No one can see me


I pull my blinds
Fill out my income tax form
Pen in hand I write so legibly
I have my kitty. His name is Allowishus,
I stroke him
Stroke him
Stroke him
Stroke him
Stroke him
Stroke him
Stroke him


But you don't see me
No one should see me


I pull the blinds 
For the sun glares off my tele
and I find it quite so irritating
I have my videos - loads of Ren and Stimpy
Bottom - a bit of pornography


But you don't see me
No one should see me


Well, I've been known to tell a tale in two, and three, and four
And I've been persecuted since I sailed in through the door
And I've been known to sing a song in three, and four, and five
And I've been getting my ass chewed since the day I arrived here


But you don't see
No one should see me


I pull the blinds...


----------



## Rekel (Nov 2, 2014)

"Schism"

I know the pieces fit 'cause I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering. Fundamental differing.
Pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers' souls in motion.
Disintegrating as it goes testing our communication.
The light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
We cannot seem to reach an end crippling our communication.

I know the pieces fit 'cause I watched them tumble down
No fault, none to blame, it doesn't mean I don't desire to
Point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
I've done the math enough to know the dangers of our second guessing.
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication.

Cold silence
has a tendency
to atrophy any
sense of compassion
between supposed lovers,
between supposed brothers.

I know the pieces fit [8x]


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Saint Vitus - Born Too Late

Every time I'm on the street
People laugh and point at me
They talk about my length of hair
And the out of date clothes I wear


They say I look like the living dead
They say I can't have much in my head
They say my songs are much too slow
But they don't know the things I know


I know I don't belong
And there's nothing I can do
I was born too late
And I'll never be like you


In my life things never change
To everybody I seem strange
But in my world now something's died
So I just stare with these insane eyes


I know I don't belong
And there's nothing that I can do
I was born too late
And I'll never be like you


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Clutch - Careful With That Mic...

So tell me, when you took the practice Scholastic Aptitude Test 
Did you know the answers or did you just guess? 
You rely on gimmicks to amuse your fans 
And act all urban to jack-up your sound-scan. 
What's the matter with you? How come you rhyme monosyllabically? 
Is atrophy shrinking your entire vocabulary? 
Your style's like garbage cans meant to be taken out on a weekly basis. 
Ever since your first record you've been in a state of suspended animation. 
You look like Snuffaluffagus and Australopithecus. 
Me Cray, you abacus. 
But enough about you, let's talk about me 
And how single-handedly I redefined the science of radio astronomy, 
making Nobel prize winners question their notions of reality. 
Oh, but I digress... you play sorry, I play chess. 
King's pawn to b3, checkmate, go get some Percasets. 


Careful with that mic, Weezy. 
Do you really think it's that easy? 


Mmmm... this is really good ice cream! you want some of it? 
Oh, my bad, I didn't know you were lactose intolerant. 
Makes you pass gas, frightens all the girls away. 
Only friends you keep are those you pay. 
Always on the ready for the wack snack attack, 
I carry sandwiches around in a straight-edge style Jansport backpack. 
Got the gadget Q gave Bond. Take control of your mind and make you jump in a pond, 
Go "quack quack" and flap your arms, leave you confused, but completely unharmed.








Careful with that mic, Weezy. 
Do you really think it's that easy? 
Do you really think it's true 
That up above they can't hear you? 


Now both you and I know that the past ten years have been rather intense. 
I'm ashamed to admit that I've been fooled by the seductions of violence. 
People walking around with ugly auras. 
At times I'm even tempted to seek the advice of Dr. Laura, 
But I ignore her. 


So I take a deep breath and count to ten, 
Ain't gonna let it get under my skin. 
Take a deep breath and count to ten. 
Think of all the nice places that I've been 


Like back when I was waging peace against the Visigoths, 
I was tutored in the ancient mysteries by a wizened philosoph, 
Learned the polyrhythm of celestial time, 
and wait for the one to come and get it done to finish the rhyme. 


Careful with that mic, Weezy. 
Do you really think it's that easy? 
Do you really think it's true 
That up above they can't hear you?


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 2, 2014)

"Stranger Ways" - Anberlin

Locking eyes, the waning glance, mistook chance
Of adding meaning to the words forever
Broken silence, defiance, misspoke turn
Will I see you again, if ever?

Come on and leave me here, I'm a vagabond though
Wandering the night alone
Right now you're over there in the social club state
Pondering the why, why are we alone?

A little bit closer to finding the real you
A little bit closer to finding the truth
Stranger things have happened
Stronger men have answered

A little bit closer to loving you

Yet defying I'm lying if I didn't tell you
You keep me up late at night
Is it alright if I call you "lover" even though we don't know each other?
And probably never will

Would you stay with me, here in my dreams
If I promised you this heaven?
Would you take a chance on a make believe dance?
Close my eyes and we're together

A little bit closer to finding the real you
A little bit closer to finding the truth
Stranger things have happened
Stronger men have answered

A little bit closer to finding the real you
A little bit closer to finding the truth
Stranger things have happened
Stronger men have answered

A little bit closer to loving you
A little bit closer to holding you
A little bit closer to knowing you
A little bit closer to touching you


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Those Poor Bastards - Chemical Church

Just like toxic waste, man, it spews from their mouths. The lies that they want us to believe.
And if you disagree, well they'll throw you to the wolves.
That's the Chemical, the Chemical, the Chemical Church.


They keep their houses swept, and their suits all pressed and clean.
Their thoughts and their actions all the same.
But deep within their bones, I smell their soul's decay.
That's the Chemical, the Chemical, the Chemical Church.


It has poisoned us all.


"If you are not white, then you are not a man."
That's what I heard a preacher say.
"And if you sodomize, then you deserve to die."
More bullshit from the Chemical, the Chemical, the Chemical Church.


So if you've got some gasoline, then give it to the cause.
Nothing else can cleance like fire.
We'll burn these corporate churches, and the Lord above will smile.
At the death of the Chemical, the Chemical, the Chemical Church.


It has poisoned us all. It has poisoned us all.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 2, 2014)

"Words in the Water" - Thrice


Standing knee-deep in cold water, swiftly moving
Somehow I knew I lost something

Waiting waist-deep I saw a book there, in the river
Waiting for me to find it there
I tried to read it, neck deep, treading water
The tide pulled me out to sea

Then with water in my eyes
The words began to rise from their place
They were beautiful and dread
I reached for them and fed on each phrase
They were honey on my lips
Then a bitter twist in my side
I knew they'd lay me in my grave
"Is there no one who could save me? " I cried
Sinking down deep through cold water and heavy silence
Shadows stirring in the gloom
What things lay sleeping down deep in the darkness?
Woke then to find me in my tomb

Then with water in my eyes
The words began to rise from their place
They were beautiful and dread
I reached for them and fed on each phrase
They were honey on my lips
Then a bitter twist in my side
I knew they'd lay me in my grave
"Is there no one who could save me? " I cried

And when I lost all hope to look
Someone took that heavy book from my hands
All it's weight they set aside
After they had satisfied it's demands
I felt white and black reverse
And the lifting of a curse from my heart
Then like one receiving sight
I beheld a brilliant light in the dark

I know Thrice has quite a few Christian songs, such as this one, but that fact doesn't detract from my enjoyment of their music.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Celtic Frost - A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh

All is cold and frozen.
Frozen the sea, frozen the sky.
Frozen is death, but I cannot die.
Cannot die.
As the snow falls.
To cover this all.
And all is cold.
And cold is all.
All is cold and cold is all.
Cold.
Frozen.
Frozen is heaven and frozen is hell.
And I am dying in this living human shell.
I am a dying God, coming into human flesh.
I am a dying God.
Frozen my heart.
Frozen my soul.
Frozen my love.
I am a dying God, coming into human flesh.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 2, 2014)

This is one of my favorites lyrics​* NOFX 

"You're Wrong*"


   You're wrong about virtues of Christianity
And you're wrong if you agree with Sean Hannity
If you think that pride is about nationality, you're wrong

You're wrong when you imprison people turning tricks
And you're wrong about trickle down economics
If you think that punk rock doesn't mix with politics, you're wrong

You're wrong for hating queers and eating steers
If you kill for the thrill of the hunt
You're wrong 'bout wearing fur and not hating Ann Coulter
Cause she's a cunted cunt

You're wrong if you celebrate Columbus Day
And You're wrong if you think there will be a Judgement Day
If you're a charter member of the NRA, you're wrong

You're wrong if you support capital punishment
And you're wrong if you don't question your government
If you think her reproductive rights are inconsequent, you're wrong

You're wrong fighting Jihad, your blind faith in God
Your religions are all flawed,
You're wrong about drug use, when its not abuse
I hope you never reproduce

You're getting high on the downlow
A victim of Cointelpro
You're wrong
and you'll probably never know...


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 2, 2014)

"It's For The Best" - Straylight Run

It takes more time than I've ever had
Drains the life from me
Makes me want to forget
As young as I was
I felt older back then
More disciplined
Stronger and certain 
But I was scared to death of eternity
I was saved by grace
But destroyed by naivety
And I lied to myself
And said it was for the best

And now faith is replaced with a logic so cold
I've disregarded what I was 
Now that I'm older
And I know much more than I did back then 
But the more I learn
The more I can't understand
And I've become content with this life that I lead 
Where I drink too much and don't believe in much of anything
And I lie to myself
And say it's for the best

We're moving forward,
But holding ourselves back, 
And we're waiting on something that will never come.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 2, 2014)

Ziltoid the Omniscient

1. ZTO




Ziltoid!
Ziltoid, Ziltoid!
Ziltoid!
The Omniscient!
Ziltoid, Ziltoid!
Ziltoid!
The Omniscient!


[Ziltoid:]
Greetings humans, I am Ziltoid...the omniscient.
I have come from far across the omniverse.
You shall fetch me your universes ultimate cup of coffee...
Black!
You have five Earth minutes,
Make it perfect!




2. By Your Command




My command!
My dominion!
Memory, heart and all opinion,
Hide me, guide me,
Dry my tears,
Slowly taking back the years,
By your command,
By your command,
BY YOUR COMMAND,
No, I know,
All I am and,
We are not,
We are not to blame,
For all I have learned now,
We are not to blame,
Over and over,
And over and over,
And over you live it again!
(Touch it, take it)
Make it your friend!


[Ziltoid:]
You have not convinced mighty Ziltoid,
I am so omniscient; if there were to be two omniscience's
I would be both!
Prepare yourselves for the subjugation!


Hide me, guide me,
Dry my tears,
By your command,
Slowly taking back the years,
Now I know,
All I ask is,
We are not,
We are not to blame,
For all I have learned now,
We are not to blame!
Over and over,
and over and over,
and over you live it again!
(Touch it, take it)
Make it your friend!
Oh.. the physical race
You're dying!
Oh with physical grace..


Gone too far from the universe,
Gone too far for the way on home,
Gone too far from the universe.. the universe.


I'm flying...
Over physical,
I'm flying,
Over physical waste,
I'll keep it light, and stay awake.


[Ziltoid:] Commander...
[Commander:] Yes Captain Ziltoid!
[Ziltoid:] Have the humans delivered their ultimate cup of coffee?
[Commander:] I have it right here, sir.
[Ziltoid:] Yes...
[Ziltoid drinks the coffee]
[Ziltoid:] FETID! How dare they present this to me! FOUL! They hide their finest bean! Prepare the attack!


[Commander:] Captain Ziltoid! The humans are preparing themselves for the attack!
[Ziltoid:] Excellent! Have you prepared the planet smasher?
[Commander:] Yes, my lord.
[Ziltoid:] Indeed! On my word.
[Commander:] Yes, my lord...
[Human Commander:] Now listen here men! We represent the planet Earth! I want no heroes! He is gonna be unleashing a shit storm on us, we gotta be ready! They are coming over the horizon as we speak! We gotta be ready to take them down! Hold your position men! Do not fire until I tell you to fire! Have you got that?
[Troops:] YES SIR!
[Human Commander:] Right! Hold your position! Ziltoid, he comes!


Pound pound pound ye pushy push pound pound, pound pound pound ye pushy push pound, pound pound pound ye pushy push pound pound - Pound! Pound! Pound! Pound! Pound!




3. Ziltoidia Attaxx!!!




ATTACK!
People of Earth!
We are the Ziltodian Warlords,
Resistance is futile!


Ziltoidia attaxx!
Ships are in the sky,
Everything goes rushing past,
And you know the reason why!
Woah! Down!
Woah! No!
You give us some coffee!
You give us some coffee!
Give it to what they do!
Ziltoidia Att-tack-tack-taxx
Ships are in the sky,
Colder than a robot mind,
And you know the reason why!
You better believe we'll destroy the Earth!
You get up, you get up, you get up, get down!
And you better, you better, you better believe it!
We're coming to your town,
We're coming to your town and you better, you better, you better, you better believe it!
Ziltoidia attaxx!
Ships are in the air
Everything goes rushing by,
There ain't no-one to stare!
Ziltoidia attaxx!
No conceit anywhere,
You better believe we come and sit,
We present to you, Ziltoid the Omniscient


[Ziltoid:]
Check this out!
I am the greatest guitar player ever to have lived! I am Ziltoid!


You better believe we'll destroy the Earth!
You get up, get up, get up and now!
And you better, you better, you better believe it!
We're coming to your town,
We're coming to your town and you better, you better, you better, you better believe it!
Ziltoidia attaxx!
Ships are in the air,
Everything goes rushing by,
There ain't no-one to stare!
Ziltoidia attaxx!
No conceit anywhere,
You better believe we come and sit,
We're in your planets air,
You better, you better, you better believe it!
You better believe it humans!
Do you know what?
You better, you better, you better believe it!
You better...




4. Solar Winds




[Narrator:]
Now, being hailed as the ultimate 4th dimensional guitar hero, Ziltoid feels confident in his complete victory.
But, Captain Spectacular has seen through Ziltoid's faÃ§ade and now sets out to expose Ziltoid for what he really is...a nerd.
A nerd...


We now join Captain Spectacular as he introspectively gazes out of his starship window, on his way to find the fifth dimensional nebulo 9.


Did you know that time,
Is not a straight line?
Everything that you learn,
Now it's gone,
Gone away.
You take your time,
If you choose,
You'll burn...
Everything that you were,
Now it's gone,
Gone away.
Yeah it's gone,
Gone away,


Yeah it's gone,
Gone away,
Gone!
And the world is gone!
And we find theirs no-one that's,
Waiting for the light to come,
And we are on our own,
And we find theirs no-one that's,
Waiting for the light to call,
Now you're on your own,
And You we find theirs no-one that's,
Waiting for the light to call.


[Captain Spectacular:]
I must rise! I must find a way! For this...Ziltoid will surely pay!
My fellow humans! I, Captain Spectacular, hereby give my good word!


Yeah it's gone, gone away,
Yeah it's gone, gone away,
Yeah it's gone, gone.


Solar wind blows,
Through my eye and control mind,
Solar wind blows,
Through my eye and control my mind,
Say it again!
Say it again!
Words are used for weapons!
Say it again, and again and again and again and again and again!
Don't let her down,
You've led her into my world!
Hey, you'll never learn,
You've led her into my mind.
Through your soul,
Your solar winds blowing cold.
You've never learned,
You've led her into my world.
Solar workings of your door,
The solar wind,
The solar winds blowing cold.


[Ziltoidian:] Commander Ziltoid, Permission to speak!
[Ziltoid:] Granted...
[Ziltoidian:] It appears as if Captain Spectacular and the remaining humans have set a course to the benevolent hive mine 9!
[Ziltoid:] Indeed...


Comfort me; you know I'm right,
Come to me into the night,
Knowing we are right behind,
The solar wind the solar winds blowing cold!
(Solar winds, solar winds blowing cold)


[Ziltoidian:] Commander Ziltoid the humans are no longer on our radar!
[Ziltoid:] What! Curses they must have jumped into hyperdrive. Phooey! Indeed, phooey! Until we meet again commander...




5. Hyperdrive




So cold, in the night,
Where the river flows,
Where the river flows,
So cold, in the night,
Where the river flows,
Where the river flows,
Sail away,
Hey, I'm sorry,
Everyday is a new day.
Hooray for love,
Hey, I'm lonely,
Trying to find a new way.
So cold, in the night,
Where the rivers slow,
Say the rivers slows,
So cold, in the night,
Where the rivers slow,
Say the rivers slows,
So cold...
Connect!
So cold, in the night,
Hold on...
Hold on...
So cold, in the night,
Hold on...
Hold on...
Sail away,
Hey I'm sorry,
Every day's a new day,
Hooray for love.
Hey I'm lonely
Try and be on your way,
On your way...
On your way...


She loves me not...


[Narrator:]
Having made their way through space, Captain Spectacular and his intrepid crew have arrived in nebulo 9.
Unbeknownst to the humans, Ziltoid has also arrived


[Ziltoid:] Haha! Surprise!




6. N9




Say to me,
Eternally,
Explain to me,
Infinity,
(Nine!)
Stay with me,
Eternally,
Explain to me,
Infinity,
So cold.
So far.
Time slows,
Time for...
It's so beautiful...
So beautiful...
Into my life,
So right.


[Ziltoid:] I feel so...vulnerable. You have not seen the last of me! You have not seen the last of Ziltoid!




7. Planet Smasher




[Ziltoid:]
Yes, I feel like a good bit of entertainment...time to destroy the planets.
Which one shall it be? This one? No...too feeble. This one...yes, perhaps.
Yes. This one shall do nicely. Commander...


[Commander:] Yes, Captain Ziltoid?
[Ziltoid:] Divert all the power from the main engines to the front guns
[Commander:] Yes captain Ziltoid, anything else?
[Ziltoid:] Take ninety percent of the surplus power and divert it toward the sonar awakening device...
[Commander:] Aye aye captain.
[Ziltoid:] We must summon the 6th dimensional planet smasher, I feel like a bit of fun...Summon him.


[Planet Smasher:] Who dares awaken the planet smasher!
[Ziltoid:] It is I, the 4th dimensional Ziltoid the omniscient!


Cherish the mind,
Cover your mind,
Cherish your mental sanctum.
Cower to war,
Cower to war,
Cower to war,
On the Earth!
Curse to be by the sun,
Power gain out,
You are the only one,
Channels the mind,
Channels the mind,
Channels the mind,
Of the earth,
Cherish the pain,
Cherish the pain,
Cherish the pain,
Cherish the mental weapon,
Cower to war,
Cower to war,
Cowards remain on the earth.
Tell me what you want from me!
ALL I WANNA BE IS THE OMNIVERSE!
They're allowed to be,
Around all of us,
All I want to see,
Through the omniverse,
Let its thoughts go until tomorrow,
Smasher,
Bow to the valley below,
Please do not raise the planet smasher, mighty Ziltoid!
We are...
Smash it!
Bow to the valley below,
Bow,
Smasher,
Bow,
Smasher,
Bow to the valley below!
Smasher!
ALL I WANT TO BE IS THE OMNIVERSE!
Smasher!
They are allowed to be!
Around all of us!
All I want to see through the omniverse!
Through the omniverse!
Through the omniverse!
Through the omniverse!


[Planet Smasher:] Foul pest! And by the way the names Herman. And I hate musicals!




8. Omnidimensional Creator




[Narrator:] Having been rejected by the planet smasher, Ziltoid seeks the council of the omnidimensional creator.


[Ziltoid:] Assuage my confusion about creation and the universe
[Creator:] Yo! Ziltoid, what's up dude? Long time no see...although I see everything. What's on you mind bro?
[Ziltoid:] Modular forms and elliptic curves! Infinite fire revolving around infinite parallels fractals of infinite reality, each cascading, gliding in an infinite wheel. Tell me the true nature of my reality!
[Creator:] You gotta chill man...




9. Color Your World




See how the waves of the world,
Recline to me,
See how the weight of the world,
Resign to me,
Sooner or later,
The nights with the satyr,
Will bring back the memories,
Time...
See how the sight of it all,
Recline to me,
Dance of the power of all,
Resign to me,
Who's the weakest now?
Caught up in the wire,
I'm already gone,
Who's the weakest?
I concede to rights,
To do whatever I can,
Watching a right,
But not this,
I'm Ziltoid!
I don't give a shit!
I live above earth!
In a rocket ship!
I'm Ziltoid!
The horror!
The horror!
I'm Ziltoid!
The horror!
The horror!
I'm Ziltoid!
The horror!
The horror!


Stay at home for me,
You and I are free,
To love by the firewall,
Too loud for a while...
Stay at home for me,
(Ziltoid the omniscient)
Come on I,
Are we?
(Oh Ah)
In time,
You'll be young again,
Too loud for a while...
Say I'm wasting all my life,
Say I'm wasting time,
Stay at home for me,
(Ziltoid the omniscient)
You and I are free
To love...


So in the end,
It's beautiful,
It's beautiful,
Yes in the end,
It's beautiful,
So beautiful,


You say you wanna know!
You say you wanna take it down!
You say you wanna know, know, know!
Well now's the only time!
Are you sure you wanna know?
Are you sure you wanna take it down?
Are you sure you wanna know, know, know?
You're a PUPPET!
You're a PUPPET!
You're a PUPPET!
You're a PUPPET!
You're a PUPPET!
I am a PUPPET!
I am a PUPPET!
I am a PUPPET!
I am a PUPPET!
We are all PUPPETS!
We are all PUPPETS!




10. The Greys




Stay away from the unknown
Stay away from me for a while, unknown...
You give me all your heart, you give me all your heart for me
It's the greys again I know, I know,
And it's a sinister game they play, I know... I know.
You give me all your heart, give me all your heart for me


And the words they get so loud
And when they start to tear you apart
You were right, you were always right
Ready or not here I come!!!


And the greys flood our memories in the long haul
Can the greys wash away?


Chaos!


And the words they get so loud
And when they start to tear you apart
You were right, you were always right there
Ready or not here I come!!!


And the greys flood our memories in the long haul [x3]




11. Tall Latte




[Man:] ...And they greys float our memories, In the long haul...
[Boss:] Hey Slacker! Wake up! We got people standing here in line; you're sitting there daydreaming. C'mon we got two venti white chocolate moccha's, a tall Americano and a Grande cappuccino! C'mon get your butt in gear! C'mon!
[Man:] oh...sorry...sorry...sorry. OK, two um...
[Customer:] Excuse me.
[Man:] Grande...frappe...shit...
[Customer:] Excuse me.
[Man:] Yeah, yeah.
[Customer:] Excuse me sir, I believe I ordered a decaf, non fat, no whip, sugar free, vanilla flavoured latte...
[Boss:] Hey slacker! We got people lined up out the door over here, C'mon; we got two venti white moccha's, a Grande cappuccino and a tall latte! Let's go! Move it!


----------



## Rekel (Nov 3, 2014)

"Family Reunion" -- Blink-182

Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits, fart, turd, and twat.
Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits, fart, turd, and twat.
Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits, fart, turd, and twat.
Shit, piss, fuck, cunt, cocksucker, motherfucker, tits, fart, turd, and twat.
I fucked your mom.
And I wanna suck my dad, and my mommy too.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 3, 2014)

Ian Dury And The Blockheads - Fuck Off Noddy

Winnie The Pooh is having a wank
And what are you up to? said Tommy the Tank
Peter the Rabbit is at it as well
And all the young pixies in Dingelydell


Singing: fuck off Noddy, you stupid prat
Fuck off Noddy in your rotten hat


Sinbad the Sailor is drunk as a sack
Mary Contrary is flat on her back
Pinky and Perky are having a snog
Little Miss Muffet's been sick as a dog


Singing: fuck off Noddy, you little prick
Fuck off Noddy, you get on my wick


Happy and Dopey are smoking a joint
Sneezy's flaked out, he can't see the point
Fuck this for a lark said Sweet Jack of Hearts
Which one of you bastards has shit on my tarts?


Singing: fuck off Noddy you bloodless berk
Fuck off Noddy, you're just a jerk


Fuck off Noddy, you smelly turd
Fuck off Noddy you're so absurd
Fuck off Noddy you stupid prat
Fuck off Noddy in your rotten hat
Fuck off Noddy you little wimp
Fuck off Noddy you're a piss brained shrimp
Fuck off Noddy you stupid prat
Fuck off Noddy in your rotten hat


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Nov 3, 2014)

_Migraine - Twenty One Pilots

_Am I the only one I know
Waging my wars behind my face and above my throat
Shadows will scream that I'm alone


I've got a migraine
And my pain will range from up down and sideways
Thank God it's Friday
'Cause Fridays will always be better than Sundays
'Cause Sundays are my suicide days
I don't know why they always seem so dismal
Thunderstorms, cloud, snow, and a slight drizzle
Whether it's the weather or the letters by my bed
Sometimes death seems better than the migraine in my head


Let it be said what the headache represents
It's me defending in suspense
It's me suspending in a defenseless test
Being tested by a ruthless examiner
That's represented best by my despress...ing thoughts
I do not have writer's block
My writer just hates the clock
It will not let me sleep, I'll get some sleep when I'm dead
And sometimes death seems better than the migraine in my head


Am I the only one I know
Waging my wars behind my face and above my throat
Shadows will scream that I'm alone
But I know we've made it this far, kid
yeah, yeah, yeah


I'm not as fine as I seem, pardon
Me for yelling I'm telling you green gardens
Are not what's growing in my psyche
It's a different me
A difficult beast feasting on lumbered down trees
freeze frame
Please let me paint a mental picture portrait
Something you won't forget, it's all about my forehead
And it is a door that holds back contents that make. Pandora's box contents' look non-violent


Behind my eyelids are islands of violence
My mind ship-wrecked, this is the only land my mind could find
I did not know it was such a violent island
Full of tidal waves, suicidal crazed lions
They're trying to eat me, blood running down their chin
And I know that I can fight it or let the lion win
I begin to assemble what weapons I can find
'Cause sometimes to stay alive you gotta kill your mind


Am I the only one I know
Waging my wars behind my face and above my throat
Shadows will scream that I'm alone
But I know we've made it this far, kid
yeah, yeah, yeah


And I will say that we should take a day to break away from all the pain our brain has made
The game is not played alone
And I will say that we should take a moment and hold it
And keep it frozen and know that life has a hopeful undertone
[Repeat]


Am I the only one I know
Waging my wars behind my face and above my throat
Shadows will scream that I'm alone
But I know we've made it this far, kid
We've made it this far, we've made it this


----------



## KyryK (Nov 4, 2014)

Woven Hand - Dirty Blue

This fear is only the beginning
All for the loving hand
Yes I smile and I agree
It is a good night to shiver
A good tounge might make it right
All Ive said above a whisper


There is a sorrow to be desired
To be sorrows desire
There is a sorrow to be desired
To be sorrows desire


What they say is true
It is a dirty blue
This color around you
Your curled up warm
In your own little corner of Sodom
Did you agree to believe
This fall has no bottom


There is a sorrow to be desired
To be sorrows desire
There is a sorrow to be desired
To be sorrows desire


All we move by the book of numbers
I'm held together by string
I hear not the voices of others
The bells of Leuven ring
Fear not the faces of brothers
Ive come apart it seems


I see not the faces are covered
And I, I'm in your amber ring
Your amber ring...


What they say is true
It is a dirty blue
This color around you


There is a sorrow to be desired
To be sorrows desire
There is a sorrow to be desired
To be sorrows desire


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 4, 2014)

"I won't be broken
 I won't be tortured
 I won't be beaten down
 I have the answer
 I take the pressure
 I turn it all around

 Lift me up above this
 The flames and the ashes
 Lift me up and help me to fly away
 Lift me up above this
 The broken the empty
 Lift me up and help me to fly away
 Lift me up"

~Lift me up, Five finger death punch


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 4, 2014)

Brett Dennan - "Ain't No Reason"

There ain't no reason things are this way.
It's how they always been and they intend to stay.
I can't explain why we live this way.
We do it every day.

Preachers on the podium speaking of saints.
Prophets on the sidewalk begging for change.
Old ladies laughing from the fire escape,
Cursing my name.

I gotta a basket full of lemons and they all taste the same,
A window and a pigeon with a broken wing,
You can spend your whole life working for something,
Just to have it taken away.

People walk around pushing back their debts,
Wearing paychecks like necklaces and bracelets,
Talking about nothing, not thinking about death,
Every little heartbeat, every little breath.

People walk a tightrope on a razors edge.
Carrying their hurt and hatred and weapons.
It could be a bomb, or a bullet, or a pen,
Or a thought, or a word, or a sentence.

There ain't no reason things are this way.
Its how they've always been and they intend to stay.
I don't know why I say the things I say,
But I say them anyway.

But love will come set me free.
Love will come set me free, I do believe.
Love will come set me free, I know it will.
Love will come set me free, yes.

Prison walls still standing tall.
Some things never change at all.
Keep on building prisons, gonna fill them all.
Keep on building bombs, gonna drop them all.

Working your fingers bare to the bone.
Breaking' your back, make you sell your soul.
Like a lung, it's filled with coal,
Suffocating slow.

The wind blows wild and I may move.
But politicians lie and I am not fooled.
You don't need no reason or a three piece suit,
To argue the truth.

The air on my skin and the world under my toes
Slavery stitched into the fabric of my clothes
Chaos and commotion wherever I go,
Love I try to follow.

Love will come set me free
Love will come set me free, I do believe
Love will come set me free, I know it will
Love will come set me free, yes

There ain't no reason things are this way.
Its how they've always been and they intend to stay.
I can't explain why we live this way.
We do it every day.


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 5, 2014)

"This is Gospel" - Panic! At the Disco

_This is gospel for the fallen ones
Locked away in permanent slumber
Assembling their philosophies
From pieces of broken memories

Oh, this is the beat of my heart, this is the beat of my heart _
_[x2]
The gnashing teeth and criminal tongues conspire against the odds
But they havenâ€™t seen the best of us yet

If you love me let me go
If you love me let me go
â€˜Cause these words are knives and often leave scars
The fear of falling apart
And truth be told, I never was yours
The fear, the fear of falling apart

Oh, this is the beat of my heart, this is the beat of my heart [x2]

This is gospel for the vagabonds,
Ne'er-do-wells and insufferable bastards
Confessing their apostasies
Led away by imperfect impostors

Oh, this is the beat of my heart, this is the beat of my heart [x2]

Donâ€™t try to sleep through the end of the world
And bury me alive
'Cause I wonâ€™t give up without a fight

If you love me let me go
If you love me let me go
â€˜Cause these words are knives and often leave scars
The fear of falling apart
And truth be told, I never was yours
The fear, the fear of falling apart

Oh, the fear of falling apart
Oh, the fear, the fear of falling apart

[x4]
(Oh, this is the beat of my heart, this is the beat of my heart)
The fear of falling apart_


----------



## KyryK (Nov 6, 2014)

Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - The Green Manalishi

Now, when the day goes to sleep
And the full moon looks
The night is so black that the darkness cooks


Don't you come creepin' around
Makin' me do things I don't wanna do
Can't believe that you need my love so bad


Come sneakin' around tryin' to drive me mad
Bustin' in on my dreams
Makin' me see things I don't wanna see


'Cause you're da Green Manalishi
With the two prong crown
All my tryin' is up all your bringin' is down


Just takin' my love then slippin' away
Leavin' me here just tryin' to keep from followin' you


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 6, 2014)

"All I really want is something beautiful to say

 Keep me locked up in your broken mind
 I keep searching, never been able
 To find a light behind your dead eyes
 Not anything at all

 You keep living in your own lie
 Ever deceitful and ever unfaithful
 Keep me guessing, keep me terrified
 Take everything from my world

 Say, "Can you help me?" right before the fall
 Take what you can and leave me to the wolves"

~Words as Weapons, Seether


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 6, 2014)

"Patterns" - The Human Abstract

I am walking a line between
The profound and banal
Losing my faith
But now why's it so cold at night
Whenever I'm alone
The child is gone
So I've been told
In every bet there is a fool and a thief
Now walk
Follow the pattern
That leads us through our lives
Now that it shows
I can see the cynic I've become
I'm a sick man, I'm a wicked man.
I am walking a line between
The profound and banal
Losing my faith
But now why's it so cold at night
Whenever I'm alone
And thieves wear crowns

I'm a sick man, I'm a wicked man
And in every bet there's a fool and a thief
We're all lost
In these patterns
I'm a sick man, I'm a wicked man
We're all lost
What's the point of these patterns?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2014)

Eagles of Death Metal should be on a list of what I call "inspirational music". 

*(I Used To Couldn't Dance) Tight Pants*

_
I used to couldn't dance too good
I had to get some moves
I was a-scared of the dance floor
I had the no boogie blues

Now I'm on fire
Show these ladies my can do
And I'll show you, too

It used to be a massacre
I never got a second glance
Now I'm kinda lethal on the dance floor
Check it, tight pants!

Move in and get tighter
Now you show me you can do, too

I don't want to do what I'm supposed to
(Never, never, never)
I just want someone to get close to
(Come a little closer)

There ain't no certain way to move
Now don't you tell me how I'm supposed to dance
There ain't no parking on this dance floor
Now step aside, check it, tight pants!

Be my rider
Let's show them what we can do
_


----------



## KyryK (Nov 8, 2014)

Those Poor Bastards - Swallowed By Sin

I have been swallowed by sin
I have been swallowed by sin
Druggin and hatin and walkin with Satan
I have been swallowed by sin
You're all gonna burn in the fire
You're all gonna burn in the fire
All you Jezebels who have marooned my health
You're all gonna burn in the fire
And evil souls wait for you
Evil souls, they wait
To take you by the hand and lead you to the grave
Your soul is smaller than dust
Your soul, it is smaller than dust
It might blow away or get lost in the rain
Your soul, it is smaller than dust
It is not forgiveness I seek
It is not forgiveness I seek
There are things I've seen, no man could dream
It is not forgiveness I seek
And evil souls they wait for you
Evil souls, they wait
To take you by the hand and lead you to the grave
Don't bother prayin for me
Don't bother prayin for me
Just push me down and kick me around
Don't bother prayin for me
That's right
'Cause I have been swallowed by sin
I have been swallowed by sin
Druggin and hatin and walkin with Satan
I have been swallowed by sin
And evil souls wait for you
Evil souls, they wait
To take you by the hand, my dear
And lead you to your grave
And evil souls, they wait for me
Evil souls, they wait
To take me by the hand, my dear
And lead me to my grave


----------



## Rekel (Nov 8, 2014)

"What I Did Last Night" -- Bo Burnham

I cried myself to sleep.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 8, 2014)

Leonard Cohen ~ Everybody knows

_Everybody knows that the dice are loaded
Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed
Everybody knows that the war is over
Everybody knows the good guys lost
Everybody knows the fight was fixed
The poor stay poor, the rich get rich
That's how it goes
Everybody knows
Everybody knows that the boat is leaking
Everybody knows that the captain lied
Everybody got this broken feeling
Like their father or their dog just died

Everybody talking to their pockets
Everybody wants a box of chocolates
And a long stem rose
Everybody knows

Everybody knows that you love me baby
Everybody knows that you really do
Everybody knows that you've been faithful
Ah give or take a night or two
Everybody knows you've been discreet
But there were so many people you just had to meet
Without your clothes
And everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

And everybody knows that it's now or never
Everybody knows that it's me or you
And everybody knows that you live forever
Ah when you've done a line or two
Everybody knows the deal is rotten
Old Black Joe's still pickin' cotton
For your ribbons and bows
And everybody knows

And everybody knows that the Plague is coming
Everybody knows that it's moving fast
Everybody knows that the naked man and woman
Are just a shining artifact of the past
Everybody knows the scene is dead
But there's gonna be a meter on your bed
That will disclose
What everybody knows

And everybody knows that you're in trouble
Everybody knows what you've been through
From the bloody cross on top of Calvary
To the beach of Malibu
Everybody knows it's coming apart
Take one last look at this Sacred Heart
Before it blows
And everybody knows

Everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Oh everybody knows, everybody knows
That's how it goes
Everybody knows

Everybody knows_


----------



## KyryK (Nov 12, 2014)

Mastodon - The Last Baron


I'd guess they would say we could set this world ablaze


Please, please take my hand
Please take my soul to rest
So we can always be around


It is hard to see
Through all the haze at the top of the trees
Hold my head on stable ground
Watch as the earth falls all around


Please, please take my hand
Please take my soul to rest
So we can always be around


Faltering footsteps
Dead end path
All that I need is this wise mans staff
Encased in crystal he leads the way
I guess they'd say we could set the world ablaze


Please, please take my hand
Please take my soul to rest
So we can always be around


I guess they would say we can set the world ablaze
Hold my head on stable ground
Watch as the earth falls all around


Take my black soul
Arrive in the fires that burn my skin
Guide my eyes all through this maze
I guess they'd say we could set the world ablaze


All that I have seen
Standing on the edge
The foot of precipice
Floating in the sea
Past the king of swords
Quickly to the shore
The last baron
The last baron


Ghost of man surrounds me in my slumber
I have no fear as your wing is my shelter


Cyanide he craves
Coursing through his veins
Providing him with strength
To see this to the end
Afraid of psychic eyes
Faith in mystic power
The last baron
The last baron


Will he save me?
Will he save me?


I was standing staring at the world
And I can't see it
I was standing staring at the world
And I can't see it


I was standing staring at the world
And I still can't see it
I was standing staring at the world
And I still can't see it


I was standing staring at the world
And I still can't see it
I was standing staring at the world
And I still can't see it


All that I have seen
Standing on the edge
The foot of precipice
Floating in the sea
Past the king of swords
Quickly to the shore
The last baron
The last baron


Ghost of man surrounds me in my slumber
I have no fear as your wing is my shelter


Cyanide he craves
Coursing through his veins
Providing him with strength
To see this to the end
Afraid of psychic eyes
Faith in mystic power
The last baron
The last baron


Will he save me?
Will he save me?


I guess they would say we can set the world ablaze
Hold my head on stable ground
Watch as the earth falls all around


It is hard to see
Through all the haze at the top of the trees
Hold my head on stable ground
Watch as the earth falls all around


Please, please take my hand
Please take my soul to rest
So we can always be around


Faltering footsteps
Dead end path
All that I need is this wise mans staff
Encased in crystal he leads the way
I guess they'd say we could set the world ablaze


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 12, 2014)

"Trapdoor" - twenty one pilots

He wakes up early today
Throws on a mask that will alter his face
Nobody knows his real name
But now he just uses one he saw on a grave

He pretends that he's okay
But you should see
Him in bed late at night, he's petrified
Take me out, and finish this waste of a life

Everyone gather around for a show
Watch as this man disappears as we know
Do me a favor and try to ignore
As you watch him fall through a bleeding trapdoor

He thinks that faith might be dead
Nothing kills a man faster than his own head
He used to see dreams at night
But now he's just watching the backs of his eyes

He pretends that he's okay
But you should see
Him in bed late at night, he's petrified
Take me out, and finish this waste of a life

Everyone gather around for a show
Watch as this man disappears as we know
Do me a favor and try to ignore
As you watch him fall through a bleeding trapdoor

Take me out, and finish this waste of a life

Everyone gather around for a show
Watch as this man disappears as we know
Do me a favor and try to ignore
When you watch him fall through a bleeding trapdoor
'Cause nobody knows he's alive


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 12, 2014)

*Ozzy Osborne, CRAZY TRAIN!


*All aboard! Hahaha

Crazy, but that's how it goes
Millions of people living as foes
Maybe. it's not too late
To learn how to love, and forget how to hate

Mental wounds not healing
Life's a bitter shame
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train

I've listened to preachers,
I've listened to fools
I've watched all the dropouts
Who make their own rules
One person conditioned to rule and control
The media sells it and you live the role

Mental wounds still screaming
Driving me insane
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train

I know that things are going wrong for me
You gotta listen to my words, yeah, yeah

Heirs of a cold war,
that's what we've become
Inheriting troubles,
I'm mentally numb
Crazy, I just cannot bear
I'm living with something that just isn't fair

Mental wounds not healing
Who and what's to blame
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train
I'm goin' off the rails on a crazy train
​


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 12, 2014)

"Smoke weed everyday." - Johnny Cash


----------



## Selachi (Nov 12, 2014)

^Dude, I've had the "The Last Baron" on repeat every time I get into by car for the past four days. I'm completely addicted to it. That whole album is a masterpiece imo. I have to post The Czar now:

"Don't stay; run away
He has ordered assassination
Don't stay; run away
The henchmen are gathered and waiting
Don't stay; run away
Your role as usurper is found out
Don't stay; run away
Tsarina has warned of the danger

It's your own fault
That is what we wanted
It's your own fault
This is where we lay

By the light of the moon
You must escape into the deep black of the night
Fight the devil inside
Enemies poison deep within my second sight
Wasting valuable time

Ride the tides of blood
Illumination
Beauties sudden hand
Shattered crown
Stretching arms up high
We're on our way now
Leave the Czar to die

Spiraling up through the crack in the sky
Leaving material world behind
I see your face in constellations
The martyr is ending his life for mine"​


----------



## KyryK (Nov 12, 2014)

^Everything about the above post is glorious. ^_^

Mastodon - Ghost of Karelia

Wrathful ones nine eyes gaze
Holding skulls
Filled and laced
With human blood


Shades of darkened skies
Emptiness
Twilight holding through
Offering


Lie in Zenith
Bulls bloodshot eye
Flattened portrait of night sky


Feel crust hum
Facing the north
Vapor space


Between heaven and earth
Wisdom and the knower
A planet collide
Divisible we fall


Hear dirt waves
Wading forth
Vapor space


How long has it been since we flew through shadows
I have walked on many other planets


Sinister twin
Choking on fear
Bonded iron
Sink to the core


----------



## KyryK (Nov 20, 2014)

Dopethrone - Porcelain God

Down on my knees I pray
Way too much blood
Down on my knees I say
Never enough drugs


Crawling up
Stairway to hell
Head down with the rhythm
Porcelain


Kneel
Before the porcelain god


Deliver slime
To the porcelain god
Hard drugs and liquor
Porcelain


----------



## Traven V (Nov 21, 2014)

Mimicking Birds - Now and Then

If best intentions might be okay
It depends on which side of one angle you glance from
But some envision more better ways
To cope with all the accumulation of material waste

Sent, bent, thrown through sorting, bleaching filters
To another extent, and leach on each way
Kids grow (old) into ugly, tall, dark strangers
Whose spirits slow, and fade off in sour ways

I was damned then
And I am
I still am

And I was
Me, no, no, then I am
I still am now and then

And our harm extends into the farther reaches of space
It takes twice as much time with each increment both ways in space
Well some depend on there being a better place
But lorn on accumulation in material waste

Sent, bent, thrown through sorting, bleaching filters
To another extent, and leach on in any way
Worn kids might grow old and in to ugly, tall, dark strangers
Whose spirits slow, and fade off in other ways

I was them then
And I am
I still am

And I was
Me, oh, then I am
I still am now and then

(now and then)

Sent, bent, thrown through sorting, bleaching filters
To higher extent, and leach on that way
You grow into any other stranger
Whose worn spirits slow, and fade off in sour ways


----------



## KyryK (Nov 24, 2014)

Sons of Perdition - Psalm of Withering

See that girl weeping silent in her cold empty home?
 Watch her pretty flesh wither and drop from the bone.
 Now smell the tears of that boy as they paint his poor face.
His heart stumbles and it falters with complete lack of grace.
 Hear the man cursing softly as he dies in his bed
 in the clutches of the cancer that blooms in his head.
 And feel the soul of that lady get sucked through the gates
 though her body treads onward down a path that she hates.
Now taste the blood on the teeth of the only one you love.

 Well the preacher on Sunday like the farmer on Monday
 and the shepherd out some other day, know they ain't exempt.
 So don't waste time with your tears because it's worse than you fear
 you gotta get right outta town before your own day gets here.

 Now sow those seeds in that ground that grows so fallow and cold.
 You know they'll never be found. I say they'll only grow mold
 'cause there ain't gonna be no big harvest this year.
 I tell you, time to settle debts, it is drawing so near.
Now taste the blood on the teeth of the only one you love.


----------



## aefields (Nov 30, 2014)

"laughter fills the sky instead of rain"


----------



## KyryK (Nov 30, 2014)

Clutch - The Great Outdoors!



To All You Lasses In Parnassus Swallowing Swords,
Shooting Out Fire At Us Heathen Hordes,
I Was Thinking Something Before I Began,
But Then You Done Cut Off Both Of My Hands.
Now I Do My Drinking From Bamboo Straws,
Constantly Kicking At Tarantulas.
What Was I Thinking, Move To Baltimore?...
Oh Yeah, The Great Outdoors!


Jump Into The Water.
Keel-Hauled On The Constellation.
Don't Sell My Belongings
Because You Know That I'll Be Back.


Remember When I Told You That I Was A Samurai?
Well, The Fact Of The Matter Is That Was A Lie.
There Were Some Other Things That I'D Rather Not Recall.
Y'all Can Blame It All On The Alcohol.
But You Ain't Got No Business Criticizing Me.
This Is My House And I'll Do As I Please.
What Was I Thinking, Move To Baltimore?...
Oh Yeah, The Great Outdoors!


Jump Into The Water.
Keel-Hauled On The Constellation.
Don't Sell My Belongings
Because You Know That I'll Be Back.


Move It On Over And Give Me A Slice.


If You're In The Market For Green Zucchini,
Farmer's Almanac Got The Largest Size.
Winnebago Woman What You Cooking?


Move It On Over And Give Me A Slice.


I'd Be A Richer Man Today If It Weren't For Physics.
If I Could Levitate I Would Sell Lots Of Tickets
And Maybe Do An Interview With Larry King
While Floating.


I'D Be A Richer Man Today If It Weren't For Physics.
If I Could Levitate I Would Sell Lots Of Tickets


Move It On Over And Give Me A Slice.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 4, 2014)

"Wow!" said the broken Californian
Down on the beach that used to be by the beach
Town hasn't moved but it's getting closer, losing ground
Making better views and close relaxing sounds
Ground sure don't like the way it's treated so now
It's moving back to the sea
Plan to hitch a ride with the river
Because deep down plumbing life is too cramped for me
I got wood legs and bow legs and no legs at all
Damn! Would you take a collect call?
Oh no, I don't understand
I got poor eyes and sore eyes and no eyes at all
Damn! Would you take the fall?
Oh no, I don't like this plan
It was a staple of brass tacks and waxed backs
A message left on the forehead of God
Sent sealed and signed by the saints who sang this song, this song
This song:
"We're going union like they say
We'll buy the congregation
Then one day, you'll find us sitting
In your chair with big ideas of stocks and shares"


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 18, 2014)

"Park Fiction" - Hisser

Oh there is no one
I'd rather wait
On the backseat
Ripped apart

Oh there is nowhere
I'd rather be
In Park Fiction after dark
Staring at the sea

My God what you have done to me

All that time you were running straight at me
When I was staring at the stupid sunset
Figuring out what the questions were
When the answer was there in your gorgeous face
All that time you were running straight at me
And I backed up afraid of all this
Watching how the years rolled uncontrolled
I'd smash my hands through walls to meet with you

Oh there is no one
I'd rather wait
Oh there is nowhere
I'd rather be
Staring at the sea

My God what you have done to me

All that time you were running straight at me
When I was staring at the stupid sunset
Figuring out what the questions were
When the answer was there in your gorgeous face
All that time you were running straight at me
And I backed up afraid of all this
Watching how the years rolled uncontrolled
I'd smash my hands through walls to meet with you

All that time you were running straight at me
When I was staring at the stupid sunset
Figuring out what the questions were
When the answer was there in your gorgeous face
All that time you were running straight at me
And I backed up afraid of all this
Watching how the years rolled uncontrolled
I'd smash my hands through walls to meet with you

My God you
Stare at the sea


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 18, 2014)

Threshold - The box

The storm was high on Monday
When someone found the box
It promised hope and future
Cant tell you what it cost
To spare us from the nothern wind
As we walk our lonely track
The box was found on Monday
But I don't want to give it back

The water tastes so sweet tonight 
And the heat restores my soul
Something doesn't feel so right
But it's under my control

A hunted little soul
Feeding the machine

We took their precious token
So we can use it anywhere
We marvelled at its colours
And how we're free to dream and dare
Dream and dare

The water's not so good tonight
And I think I'll just be cold
I can't afford the heat or light
And the pleasure's growing old

A hundred little souls
Feeding the machine

We took their precious token
So we can use it anywhere
We marvelled at its colours
And how we're free to dream and dare
And with their precious token
They know exactly where we've been
They wondered at our dullness
And now we're slaves to the machine

And soon there came a time
They wanted mind and sould
And all I thought was mine
Was out of my control

A hundred million souls
Feeding the machine

The storm was high on monday
When somone found the box
It stole our hope and future
Can't tell you what it cost
It tore us like the northern wind
Sold us down our lonely track
The box was found on Monday
And I don't know how to give it back



I just love how the story progresses and evolves into the opposite from where it started.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Dec 18, 2014)

"what's all this talk of a notion?
 I'd rather drink from the ocean
 what did you mean when you said no?
 I only want what is best for you
 but I won't ever let you drown
 no I won't ever let you down
[chorus]
 cause I am my enemy
 the water's up to the knee
 I never wanted nothin' from you
 yes I do, yes I do
 my engine's runnin' on dry
 my head's so fucked up inside
 shut up
 I know
 I said so"

~Water, Breaking Benjamin


----------



## KyryK (Dec 19, 2014)

Opium Warlords - Slippy

    The pilgrimage of sweat
To Christ's Harbour
Lager louts collide
With the children of Lucifer


Drunken wanderings
In Satan's caves
King Narcosis
Salutes his eager slaves


The Norwegian flag
Draping a Portuguese urn
Sleeping pills appear
To ease heartburn


The psychic vampire's den
Loaded with brews
The last supper served
In Dragon Rouge


When something new comes
Something old must die
Cataclysm;
We meditate
Under the pussy in the sky


Seven days
In Balearic haze
The world is turning
Out of its place


----------



## KyryK (Jan 2, 2015)

The Goddamn Gallows - Yaâ€™ll Motherfuckers Need Jesus


Yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
better end your wicked ways
well you know that heâ€™s cominâ€™
and youâ€™re gonna be runninâ€™
when weâ€™re at the end of days
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
but the devilâ€™s in your soul
the father, the son, and the holy ghost
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
i see satan in your eyes
well i see you standinâ€™ there
in your fancy clothes
donâ€™t you know that youâ€™re gonna die
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
but you keep your bible closed
the father, the son, and the holy ghost
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
whether if youâ€™re rich or poor
well you know heâ€™s gonna spite you
cuz youâ€™re such a motherfucker
and he donâ€™t like you no more
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
put you deep down in the hole
the father, the son, and the holy ghost
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
would he ever lie to me
well he donâ€™t like evil
and he donâ€™t like sinninâ€™
and he donâ€™t like sodomy
yaâ€™ll motherfuckers need jesus
but the devilâ€™s in your soul
the father, the son, and the holy ghost


----------



## BadRoy (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't believe that
 I was deceived that 
day we received that 
present from Paul.​ 
My Brother Paul by The Residents

Gets me every time.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 3, 2015)

Amanda Palmer is my favorite musician, i could post her entire discography but i think i'll share my favorite lyrics one at a time...

_Trout Heart Replica

And I got you, I thought that I caught you
Now I'll ruin it all
Feeling helpless, acting selfish
Being human at all

And they're jumping, and they're jumping
But they'll never get out
Just keep touring, just keep on ignoring
Be a good little trout

And the butcher stops and winds his watch
And lays their lives down on the block
He raises up his hatchet and
The big hand strikes a compromise

Wait! We'll trade you, wait
Please just one more day
And then we'll go with
No complaining
No complaining
No complaining 
Stop 
Come

And they're cutting, and they're cutting
And I think that I know
And they're gutting, and they're gutting
And I think that I know
And it's beating, look it's beating
And I don't want to know
And it's beating, look it's still beating
God I don't want to know

Killing things is not so hard 
It's hurting that's the hardest part
And when the wizard gets to me
I'm asking for a smaller heart

And if he tells me no
I'll hold my breath until I hit the floor
Eventually I know I'm doomed
To get what I am asking for

Now my heart is exactly the size
Of a six-sided die cut in half
Made of ruby red stained glass.
Can I knock you unconscious
As long as I promise
I'll love you and I'll make you laugh?_


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jan 3, 2015)

"Wiseman" - SLIGHTLY STOOPID

Said the man 
Who feel him a fool 
For he be the wiseman 
For the man 
Who don't think he's a fool he 
Control his destiny 
But he's too cool for himself 
For himself 
For himself 
All I need 
Is something to keep me movin' on 
In a world 
Where violence reigns 
And everybody seems so strange to me 
Said the man 
Who feel him a fool 
For he be the wise man 
For the man 
Who dont feel him a fool he 
Control his destiny 
Yeah he's too cool for himself 
For himself 
For himself 
Ohhhh ohhh ohhhh oh
This weapon of destruction 
Swallows peoples suffering 
And no confusion 
You aint winnin' if your losin' 
We don't need 
Said the man 
Who feel him a fool he 
For he be the wiseman 
For the man 
Who don't think he's a fool he 
Control his destiny 
But he's too cool for himself 
For himself 
For himself 
Oh


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 3, 2015)

God I fucking love this song.


*Eisbrecher - Dein Weg*

Ein letzter Kuss sagt nichts
Ich weiss du musst fort.
Wie es mir geht ... fraglich
Frag nicht.
 Es liegt an dir,
Vielleicht fÃ¼hrt dein Weg zurÃ¼ck zu mir.
 Wenn du jetzt gehst!
Gehst du den Weg fÃ¼r dich allein.
Wenn du jetzt gehst!
Bleibt ein Teil von dir fÃ¼r immer bei mir...
 Ein letzter Blick straft mich,
Ich lass dich los.
Die Einsamkeit ruft dich,
Sucht mich.
 Wenn du jetzt gehst
Gehst du den Weg fÃ¼r dich allein.
Wenn du jetzt gehst
Bleibt ein Teil von dir fÃ¼r immer bei mir.
 Geh deinen Weg fÃ¼r dich allein
Lauf deiner Sehnsucht hinterher.
Dreh dich nicht um schau nicht zurÃ¼ck
Und geh weiter immer weiter...
 Wenn du jetzt gehst
Gehst du den Weg fÃ¼r dich allein.
Wenn du jetzt gehst
Bleibt ein Teil von dir fÃ¼r immer bei mir.
 Wenn du jetzt gehst
Gehst du den Weg fÃ¼r dich allein.
Wenn du jetzt gehst
Bleibt ein Teil von dir fÃ¼r immer bei mir...


----------



## KyryK (Jan 4, 2015)

Nina Simone - When I was a Young Girl

When I was a young girl I used to see pleasure
When I was a young girl I used to drink ale
Right out of the ale house and into the jail house
Right out of the bar room and down to my grave


Come mama, come papa, sit you beside me
Come mama, come papa and pity my case
My poor head is aching, my heart it is breaking
My body salve-aided and hell is my home


Go send for the preacher to come and pray for me
Go send for the doctor to heal up my wounds
My poor head is aching, my heart it is breaking
My body salve-aided and i'm bound to die


I want three young ladies to bear up my coffin
I want three young ladies to take me along
I want them to carry a bunch of wild roses
To put on my body as I pass along


One morning, one morning in May
One morning, one morning in May
I spied this young lady all clad in white linnen
All clad in white linnen cold as the clay


When I was a young girl I used to see pleasure
When I was a young girl I used to drink ale
Right out of the ale house and into the jail house
Right out of the bar room, into the jail house
Right out of the bar room, into the jail house
And then down, down to my grave
Down to my grave


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 4, 2015)

*Three days grace - Riot *

If you feel so empty
So used up, so let down
If you feel so angry
So ripped off so stepped on
You're not the only one
Refusing to back down
You're not the only one
So get up

Let's start a riot, a riot
Let's start a riot
Let's start a riot, a riot
Let's start a riot

If you feel so filthy
So dirty so fucked up
If you feel so walked on
So painful so pissed off
You're not the only one
Refusing to go down
You're not the only one
So get up

Let's start a riot, a riot
Let's start a riot
Let's start a riot, a riot
Let's start a riot

If you feel so empty
So used up, so let down
If you feel so angry
Just get up

Let's start a riot, a riot
Let's start a riot
Let's start a riot, a riot
Let's start a riot


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 5, 2015)

Here, have the most inspirational lyrics of your life :v

"Dr. Worm" They Might Be Giants

They call me Dr. Worm.
Good morning. how are you? I'm Dr. Worm.
I'm interested in things.
I'm not a real doctor,
But I am a real worm;
I am an actual worm.
I live like a worm.
I like to play the drums.
I think I'm getting good,
But I can handle criticism.
I'll show you what I know,
And you can tell me if you think I'm getting better on the drums.
I'll leave the front un-locked 'cause I can't
Hear the doorbell


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 5, 2015)

Ohgr - Dog

_I live it to the matter
want it to be better
I can only fake it
when I'm sitting naked on the floor
I wonder what I would be doing if there weren't 4 walls

I'm sitting in the box and watching it all talk
and making all my minds up
is it finally times up
no matter what the facts are
it is anti matter
I'm waking up and blind

I'm feeling like a dog

I'm taking up the time now
watching all the balls burn
and I'm feeling high now
oh and no connector
wanna go for walk now I just don't know what to
feeling like a dog

are you alone so
you can make it alone so you can make it alone
so you can make it all out
alone

the tourniquet around my neck is slowly tightening
and I feel as if  these things are coming in
through all of those windows
kept up nice and  tight
and feeling as if sound

I'm feeling like a dog
and it's getting me down

don't look at me like I am a dog on the floor_


----------



## Traven V (Jan 6, 2015)

Rush - Tom Sawyer

A modern day warrior 
Mean, mean stride 
Today's Tom Sawyer 
Mean, mean pride 

Though his mind is not for rent
Don't put him down as arrogant
His reserve, a quiet defense
Riding out the day's events
The river 

What you say about his company
Is what you say about society
Catch the mist, catch the myth
Catch the mystery, catch the drift 

The world is, the world is
Love and life are deep
Maybe as his skies are wide 

Today's Tom Sawyer 
He gets high on you 
And the space he invades 
He gets by on you 

No, his mind is not for rent
To any god or government
Always hopeful, yet discontent
He knows changes aren't permanent
But change is 

What you say about his company
Is what you say about society
Catch the witness, catch the wit
Catch the spirit, catch the spit 

The world is the world is
Love and life are deep
Maybe as his eyes are wide 

Exit the warrior 
Today's Tom Sawyer 
He gets high on you
And the energy you trade 
He gets right on to 
The friction of the day


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 6, 2015)

Machine Head- "Damage Inside"

The bell tolls on as the rain comes down
On my face, the drops, they sound
I slowly melt into grey abyss
Depression and her endless kiss
I hope to feel the life again
End the numbness, living in
I sit in silence, deaf to all

And I can't look you in the eye
I don't want you to see the damage inside
I've been gone for so long

My demons pull me into the hole
To dance with leeches that drink my soul
The violins play the endless song
From hearts broken everlong

I can't look you in the eye
I don't want you to see the damage inside
I've been gone for so long

and I can't look you in the eye
I don't want you to see the damage inside
I've been gone for so long


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. E's Beautiful Blues by: The Eels

The smokestack spitting black soot into the sooty sky
The load on the road brings a tear to the Indian's eye
The elephant won't forget what it's like inside his cage
The ringmaster's telecaster sings on an empty stage


Goddamn right it's a beautiful day
Goddamn right it's a beautiful day


The girl with the curls
And the sweet pink ribbon in her hair
She's crawling out her window
'Cause her daddy, he just don't care, come on


Goddamn right it's a beautiful day
Goddamn right it's a beautiful day
The clown with the frown
Driving down to the sidewalk fair
Finger on the trigger
Let me tell you gave us quite a scare


Goddamn right it's a beautiful day
Goddamn right it's a beautiful day


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 7, 2015)

The Mountain Goats - Deuteronomy 2:10

_The sun above me and a concrete floor below,
Scratch at the chain links maybe bare my teeth for show.
Fed twice a day I don't go hungry anymore,
Feel in my bones just what the future has in store.
I pace in circles so the camera will see,
Look hard at my stripes, there'll be no more after me.

Laze by the shoreline while the sailors disembark,
Scratch out a place to sit and rest down in the dark.
Smell something burning downwind just a little ways,
They set up camp and sing and sweat and work for days.
I have no fear of anyone, I'm dumb and wild and free.
I am a flightless bird and there'll be no more after me.

In Costa Rica in a burrow underground,
Climb to the surface, blink my eyes and look around.
I'm all alone here as I try my tiny song,
Claim my place beneath the sky but i won't be here for long.
I sang all night the moon shone on me through the trees,
No brothers left and there'll be no more after me._


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 7, 2015)

It's this small part from Shreds by Grieves

"_I don't believe in sittin' down,
take it like a knife in the back.
​You burnt out into nothing after striking a match.
I never been the one to follow the pack,
so if it's true you got the answers do why the hell you're mad then?
Another Holy Ghost-laid script,
clipped the wings off of my words and buried the shiv...

They want to pick apart the passion in my ribs I invite them, 
because I don't run away from shit, Lay it down-

Separate the guns and the flowers,
the minutes that go into all these hours,
And I bet if you were given a smidgen of just the tip of the iceberg I've had to struggle with
you wouldn't act so sour, maybe not.

Livin' off the fruit of my stress,
with a size 12 boot heel steppin' on my chest,
Didn't do it how they wanted it to end,
so they threw me to the winter and the wolves_"

Purty deep for me.


----------



## KyryK (Jan 12, 2015)

King Missile - Hamsters

What is good to do is to try to get hamsters to crawl into balloons. When you have balloons full of hamsters, you're going to be happy. You tie the balloons to your belt and walk around with a bunch of hamsters in balloons hanging off your belt, and you're going to be happy. How could you not be happy with balloons full of hamsters hanging off your belt, hanging around, walking...and then you could jog, jog around with the hamsters.


Make sure they're tied tight to your belt. You don't want them to fall off, like, 'cause, what if you've got seven hamsters in balloons hanging off your belt, and you're jogging, and you're happy, but then a couple of them fall offâ€“but that's cool, you still got five, that's enoughâ€“still, then you can keep jogging, and maybe two or three more come off, and now it's getting not as much fun, and now it's not a look anymore, now you'reâ€“you got two or three, in-in-in-instead of a whole bunch, and, and people are starting to notice, 'cause if you've got a lot of hamsters hanging off your belt, people are gonna be like, "Wow, that's a lot of hamsters," but if you've only got two, people are gonna be like, "Hey, what's with the hamsters?" or, or, like, if you only have one, people are gonna come up and say, "You know, you got a hamster hanging off your belt," like, like, they're, they're gonna think maybe you didn't know, or maybe it was an accident or something. And, and, and, and people are gonna say, "Hey, how come you've got a hamster in a balloon hanging off your belt?" And, and what are you gonna say? "Well, I left the house with seven but six of them fell off"? People are gonna think you're an idiot. You see, you've gotta be able to demonstrate that what you're doing is intentional, otherwise people will think you don't know what you're doing. You've, you've gotta appear in the know. You've gotta radiate an aura of control. If, if you only have one hamster, next thing people are gonna notice that your socks don't match or that you're wearing plaids and stripes or something, and nobody's gonna take you seriously.


So I say: Yeahâ€“okay, hamsters. Balloons, and hamsters. Yes. Yes. Very good. But make sure you've got enough. And make sure you tie them tight to your belt. Otherwise you're gonna look like an idiot.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Jan 12, 2015)

"Planetary (GO!)" By My Chemical Romance

There might be something outside your window
But you just never know
There could be something right past the turnpike gates
But you'll just never know

If my velocity starts to make you sweat,
Then just don't let go
And if their Heaven ain't got a vacancy
Then we just, then we just, then we just
Then we just get up and go!

Ladies and gentlemen:
Truth is now acceptable
Fame is now injectable
Process the progress
This core is critical
Faith is unavailable
Lives become incredible
Now, please understand that,

I can't slow down
I won't be waiting for you
I can't stop now
Because I'm dancing
This planet's ours to defend
Ain't got no time to pretend
Don't fuck around,
This is our last chance

If my velocity starts to make you sweat
Then just don't let go
'Cause the emergency room got no vacancy
And we just, and we just, and we just
And we just get up and go!

(Who) they want you to be
(Who) they wanted to see
(Go) kill the party with me
And never go home
(Who) they want you to be
(Who) they wanted to see
Just leave the party with me, and never go home

You're unbelievable
Ah, so unbelievable
Ah, you ruin everything
Oh, you better go home
I'm unbelievable
Yeah, I'm undefeatable
Yeah, let's ruin everything,
Blast it to the back row

They sell presentable
Young, and so ingestible
Sterile and collectible
Safe, and I can't stand it
This is a letter my word
Is the berretta
The sound of my vendetta
Against the ones who planned it

If my velocity starts to make you sweat
Then just don't let go
'Cause the emergency room got no vacancy
Tell me who do you trust,
Do you trust
And we just
Get up and go!

(Who) they want you to be
(Who) they wanted to see
(Go) kill the party with me
And never go home
(Who) they want you to be
(Who) they wanted to see
Just leave the party with me, and never go home

You keep eternity,
Give us the radio
Deploy the battery,
We're taking back control
Engage the energy,
Light up the effigy
No chance to take it slow,
By now I'm sure you
Know, know, know, know, know, know
(1, 2, 3, go!)
Get up and go!

(Who) they want you to be
(Who) they wanted to see
(Go) kill the party with me
And never go home
(Who) they want you to be
(Who) they wanted to see
Just leave the party with me, and never go home

Are we still having fun?
Are you holding the gun?
Take the money and run
We'll never go home

I've got nothing to lose
You've got nothing to say
And we're leaving today
We'll never go home

I think I'm gonna go now
I think I'm gonna go now
I think I better go now
Gonna go now, gonna go now, gonna go now, gonna go now
Go now, gonna go now
Go home!


----------



## Feste (Jan 13, 2015)

*Between the Bars- Elliott Smith*

Drink up baby, stay up all night
 With the things you could do
 You won't but you might
 The potential you'll be
 That you'll never see
 The promises you'll only make

 Drink up with me now
 And forget all about
 The pressure of days
 Do what I say
 And I'll make you okay
 And drive them away
 The images stuck in your head

 People you've been before
 That you don't want around anymore
 That push and shove and won't bend to your will
 I'll keep them still

 Drink up baby, look at the stars
 I'll kiss you again between the bars
 Where I'm seeing you there
 With your hands in the air
 Waiting to finally be caught

 Drink up one more time
 And I'll make you mine
 Keep you apart,
 Deep in my heart
 Separate from the rest,
 Where I like you the best
 And keep the things you forgot

 The people you've been before
 That you don't want around anymore
 That push and shove and won't bend to your will
 I'll keep them still


----------



## KyryK (Jan 13, 2015)

King Missile - Domestic Life

She pressed the knife lightly against his left testicle and said, "Now do I have your attention?" He yawned and said, "Yes, yes, what is it now?" She said, "I'm gonna cut off your fucking balls." He said, "Yes, I gathered that, but what's the subtext here? You don't really wanna cut off my balls, you want me to do something. Why don't you tell me what you want me to do?" She said, "I want you to know what I want you to do." As she said this, he slipped away and quickly opened the lower drawer of the endtable and pulled out the revolver. He cocked and aimed it and said, "Is this it? Is this what you want me to do? You want me to shoot you in your fuckin' ass? Turn around. I'm gonna shoot you in your fuckin' ass." "That gun's not loaded, fuckface," she said. "I took the bullets out of it last night." "Oh yeah?" he said. "I reloaded it this morning." And to prove his point, he shot the television. "You stupid fuck!" she said. "The season premiere of ER is on in five minutes. George Clooney. George Clooney. Must-see TV." "Oh honey," he said, "I'm sorry, I'm sorry, come on. We'll watch it in the living room." "Forget it," she said. "I'm not in the mood. Maybe tomorrow." Maybe tomorrow indeed. For aren't we all prisoners of time? Isn't everything we do done with one eye on the clock? "Shut up," she said, "who asked you anyway? Honey, let's sell this house, it's too big. Let's sell this house, buy a trailer, put the leftover money in mutual funds, and live off the dividends for the rest of our lives." "Sugarpie," he said, "that really ticks me off. One minute you wanna cut my balls off, then when I'm all ready you up and wanna do something different. Live in a trailer, maybe I should shoot you in the ass, you're not in the mood. You're not in the mood. Well, maybe I'm in the mood. Maybe I'm really in the mood. Maybe I'll just mosey on down to Lucy's trailer and shoot her in the ass. Have her cut off a testicle or two. How does that tickle you?"


She sat silently for almost thirty seconds and then said, "We don't live in a trailer park, stupid. You can't 'mosey on down to Lucy's trailer,' because the nearest trailer park is two hours on the interstate." She was right, of course. The nearest trailer park was over a hundred miles away on I-90â€“ "I just said that!" she said. "Just shut the fuck up and let me think for a minute." "Who are you talking to?" he asked. "Shut up," she said, "you're driving me fucking nuts." "Honey," he said, "let's go downstairs and watch George Clooneyâ€“" "If you don't shut up," she said, "I will shoot the living room television just as surely as I shot the bedroom television." "But honey!" he said. "It's the season premiere! Must-see TV! Must-see. Must-see. Besides, I shot the television." "That's it," she said, "kiss those balls goodbye." She deftly hacked off his balls with a few quick strokes and stuffed them into his mouth. "Hmmmph!" he said. "Hmmmmmmmph!" he said. She said, "He said, 'Shut up and let me eat my balls in peace.' And will you stop saying 'he said' and 'she said' in the middle of everything we say, or I'll cut your fucking balls off next"â€“to which I replied, "Okay. Fuck you. Fuck you both. Take that knife and shove it up your ass, you ungrateful little shits, I created you. I formed you out of nothing, like a god, I invented both of you, and all you do is fight. I sat down and took the time to write a nice little story about you two when I could've been watching ER. Go fuck yourselves! Both of you! Fuck you. Fuck you. Fuckâ€“you give and you give, and what's the point, what's the fucking point? I missed the season premiere, andâ€“now I'll never know what happened with the thing, and the, and theâ€“thing. Andâ€“it's all so useless and hopelessâ€“this is a very bad day."


"Hey look," he said, "I'm sorry. You're right." "I'm sorry too," she said. "We're both being very selfish. We didn't realize you were in such pain. Let it out. Don't hold it back. Let it out. Tell us all about it." "Yes," he said, "you can tell us. You can trust us. You can count on us. You can fuck us and kill us." "You really mean it?" I said. "I can tell you everything?" "Of course!" they replied in unison, and stood there smiling their smarmy fucking smiles. So I killed them and fucked them and hacked them to bits, and then I told them everything.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 13, 2015)

Dog goes woof, cat goes meow.
Bird goes tweet, and mouse goes squeak.
Cow goes moo. Frog goes croak, and the elephant goes toot.
Ducks say quack and fish go blub, and the seal goes OW OW OW.
But there's one sound that no one knows...
WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?


Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Joff-tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
Joff-tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
Joff-tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?


Big blue eyes, pointy nose, chasing mice, and digging holes.
Tiny paws, up the hill, suddenly you're standing still.
Your fur is red, so beautiful, like an angel in disguise.
But if you meet a friendly horse, will you communicate by mo-o-o-o-orse, mo-o-o-o-orse, mo-o-o-o-orse?
How will you speak to that h-o-o-orse, h-o-o-orse, h-o-o-orse?
WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?!


Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
A-oo-oo-oo-ooo!
Woo-oo-oo-ooo!
WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?!


The secret of the fox, ancient mystery.
Somewhere deep in the woods, I know you're hiding.
What is your sound? Will we ever know?
Will always be a mystery what do you say?


You're my guardian angel hiding in the woods.
What is your sound? (A-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum a-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum)
Will we ever know? (A-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum)
I want to, I want to, I want to know! (A-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum)
(Bay-buh-day bum-bum bay-dum)

I should've probably said it's Ylvis' 'The Fox', but I guess you already know that.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 13, 2015)

Traven V said:


> Rush - Tom Sawyer



I take your Tom Sawyer and raise you Rush - 2112


_[I. Overture]_

And the meek shall inherit the earth...

_[II. Temples of Syrinx]_

We've taken care of everything
The words you read, the songs you sing
The pictures that give pleasure to your eyes
It's one for all and all for one
We work together, common sons
Never need to wonder how or why

We are the Priests of the Temples of Syrinx
Our great computers fill the hallowed halls
We are the Priests, of the Temples of Syrinx
All the gifts of life are held within our walls

Look around at this world we've made
Equality our stock in trade
Come and join the Brotherhood of Man
Oh, what a nice, contented world
Let the banners be unfurled
Hold the Red Star proudly high in hand

We are the Priests of the Temples of Syrinx
Our great computers fill the hallowed halls
We are the Priests, of the Temples of Syrinx
All the gifts of life are held within our walls

_[III. Discovery]_

What can this strange device be?
When I touch it, it gives forth a sound
It's got wires that vibrate and give music
What can this thing be that I found?

See how it sings like a sad heart
And joyously screams out its pain
Sounds that build high like a mountain
Or notes that fall gently like rain

I can't wait to share this new wonder
The people will all see its light
Let them all make their own music
The Priests praise my name on this night

_[IV. Presentation]
_
I know it's most unusual
To come before you so
But I've found an ancient miracle
I thought that you should know
Listen to my music
And hear what it can do
There's something here as strong as life
I know that it will reach you

Yes, we know, it's nothing new
It's just a waste of time
We have no need for ancient ways
The world is doing fine
Another toy that helped destroy
The elder race of man
Forget about your silly whim
It doesn't fit the plan

I can't believe you're saying
These things just can't be true
Our world could use this beauty
Just think what we might do
Listen to my music
And hear what it can do
There's something here as strong as life
I know that it will reach you

Don't annoy us further!
We have our work to do
Just think about the average
What use have they for you?
Another toy that helped destroy
The elder race of man
Forget about your silly whim
It doesn't fit the Plan!

_[V. Oracle: The Dream]

_I wandered home through the silent streets
And fell into a fitful sleep
Escape to realms beyond the night
Dream can't you show me the light?

I stand atop a spiral stair
An oracle confronts me there
He leads me on light years away
Through astral nights, galactic days
I see the works of gifted hands
That grace this strange and wondrous land
I see the hand of man arise
With hungry mind and open eyes

They left the planet long ago
The elder race still learn and grow
Their power grows with purpose strong
To claim the home where they belong
Home to tear the Temples down...
Home to change!

_[VI. Soliloquy]

_The sleep is still in my eyes
The dream is still in my head
I heave a sigh and sadly smile
And lie a while in bed
I wish that it might come to pass
Not fade like all my dreams...

Just think of what my life might be
In a world like I have seen!
I don't think I can carry on
Carry on this cold and empty life

My spirits are low in the depths of despair
My lifeblood...
...Spills over...

_[VII. The Grand Finale]_

Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation
Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation
Attention all Planets of the Solar Federation
We have assumed control
We have assumed control
We have assumed control


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 8, 2019)

_Helena _My Chemical Romance

Long ago
Just like the hearse you die to get in again
We are so far from you

Burning on just like a match you strike to incinerate
The lives of everyone you knew
And what's the worst to take
From every heart you break (heart you break)
And like a blade you stain
Well I've been holding on tonight

What's the worst that I could say?
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long not goodnight

Came a time
When every star falls brought you to tears again
We are the very hurt you sold
And what's the worst you take
From every heart you break
And like a blade you stain
Well I've been holding on tonight

What's the worst that I could say?
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long not goodnight

And if you carry on this way
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long and goodnight

Can you hear me?
Are you near me?
Can we pretend
To leave and then
Meet again
When both our cars collide?

What's the worst that I could say?
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long not goodnight

And if you carry on this way
Things are better if I stay
So long and goodnight
So long and goodnight


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 8, 2019)

A long long time ago
In a post the other day
A rabbit talked about his snack.
And I thought me and Nexus then
Could talk the others there and then
To maybe cut the gal a little slack.
Their answer didn't thrill us.
They called the cops and tried to skin us
We escaped that beratement
To the safety of my basement.
We grabbed a torch and gasoline
And made our way to get vaseline.
We all ended up near insane.
That's when we stiffed that boy...

Well my my this Canadian guy
Maybe Niedlich someday later but for now a Scrydan
And some good ol girls and some good ol boys
Drinking mezcal and daiquiri gin
Singing oh my god did she lie
This'll be the day that I cry...


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Mar 8, 2019)

*Alcest Autre Temps*

_A faraway prayer carried by the evening wind
Animates the leaves in their languorous dance
It's the hymn of the old trees, sung for you
For those somber forests which are now asleep
So many seasons have passed without waiting for us
The golden leaves falling to the ground to die
Will someday come back to life beneath a radiant sky
But our eroded world will remain the same
And tomorrow, you and I will be gone.
_
*Blutengel - Lebe deinen Traum (live your dream)*

_This life is only yours,
As long as you breathe,
As long as you're alive
There's no going back

Every day you ask yourself
If you really belong here
Is this really your life?
You'd love to get away from here
But you don't know where you want to go 

(ref)
This life is only yours,
As long as you breathe,
As long as you're alive
There's no going back
You need to keep going
What's done is done
Walk away from the shadows of your past
Look ahead, walk your way
Live your dream

Every night in your dreams
You're going on a journey
To another world
And all the colours of this world
Are burning just for you
You've been dreaming of a better life
This life is only yours,
As long as you breathe,
As long as you're alive
There's no going back
You need to keep going
What's done is done
Walk away from the shadows of your past
Look ahead, walk your way
Live your dream

And all the colours of this world
Are burning just for you,
Burning just for you_

_(ref)

Live your dream
Live your dream
Live your dream
_
*Herbert Grönemeyer - Bleibt alles anders (Everything stays different)*

_Throne above convention
life comes from the front
you stand beneath a bright star, a bright star
lose yourself dreaming in your dream
depend yourself on time and space

You belong to the hard core
dry your tears
circle around, the silent way
quietly follow the sunrise
dance the dance on thin ice

Demand the great feeling
pass through hell to the finish
surf on the zenith of light
expect a lot, live for the transit
force the real fortune
a light at the end of the tunnel...
set your clock for zero
wash the faith in the rain
the deluge is over
the sins forgiven
no surrogate – you are, you are your drug

(Ref)
There's a lot to lose, you can only win
enough is to less – or it will be like it was
standstill is death, go on, everything stays different
the first stone is missing in the wall
breakthrough is near 

Comes the moment, comes the time
Water becomes wine
and the seconds stand still – on the point...
Conjurers reveal their tricks
On all dices a six is thrown
the limits are breaking away

Monsters hide, the treasures are raised
you climb down, you fall up
without net – you are, you are your placebo

(Ref)
...breakthrough is near (x2)
no surrogate – you are, you are your drug

(Ref)

There's a lot to lose, you can only win
enough is to less – or it will be like it was
live the transit, force the real fortune
pass through hell to the finish
hope as a counterbalance

there's a lot...
_


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 9, 2019)

Wierdest MCR Lyric ever:

_There might be someone outside your window
But you just
Never know_
Go! (Planetary)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 9, 2019)

"Breaking Rocks in the, hot sun.
 I fought the Law, and the Law Won"


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 9, 2019)

"Stand in the light and be seen as we are"


----------



## Furrium (Mar 9, 2019)

There is a lot of dough in this thread, so I decided to dilute it with a song


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 11, 2019)

"I am not afraid to keep on living
I am not afraid to walk this world alone "


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 29, 2019)

"The still look
Curled up in the strait-jacket.
Fading of tears.
Behind every kiss: A potential Judas.
Desire of biting the vital artery.
Mine, or of the first passer-by
Insects with legs torn off
My nails one by one
Shards of glass
In eyes of cat
Smile. Or Simply: Ivory.
Good night.
Plug disconnected.
Some flowers in The first month
Then just: Earth."


----------



## Uathúil (Mar 30, 2019)

I am not as fine as I seem
Pardon, me for yelling and telling you green gardens
Are not what's growing in my psyche, it's a different me
A difficult beast feasting on burnt down trees
Freeze frame, please let me paint a mental picture portrait
Something you won't forget, it's all about my forehead
And how it is a door that hold's back contents
That makes Pandora's box contents look non-violent
Behind my eyelids are islands of violence
My mind ship-wrecked this is the only land my mind could find
I did not know it was such a violent island
Full of tidal waves, suicidal crazed lions
They're trying to eat me, blood running down their chin
And I know that I can fight, or I can let the lion win
I begin to assemble what weapons I can find
'Cause sometimes to stay alive you gotta kill your mind


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 15, 2019)

I've been listening to the same album (called Act V: Hymns With The Devil in Confessional) by the band The Dear Hunter for the last 4 months, and there's a couple of songs, one from the beginning and the end that mirror so wonderfully:

"Dear apparition in this fleeting flash
Must I burn the earth
Before you turn to ash?
Would such extremes repair our broken past?
The silver lining seldom lies in sight too plain to see
But trust our story's end can bring redemption for the pain endured"

and

"Dear apparition, while my senses last,
Is absolution far too much to ask?
Will you forgive a truly troubled past?
The silver lining still remains,
The sights I've left to see
So trust that with this end,
A new beginning's waiting patiently"


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 16, 2019)

Well I sweat in the heat of the battle
And I fought through the dust and the shadows
Oh, You never left my side
Never left my side, no
And I stood at the top of the world
I swam through the depths of my soul
No matter what I find
No matter what I find, oh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 16, 2019)

All the single furries
All the single furries 
All the single furries 
All the single furries


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 16, 2019)

No cup from the master’s table
No drop of wine
To slake the thirst of those
You yourselves say were born divine

[Pre-Chorus]
How does your bounty taste? (paradise)
Dining on carrion
What have we done?
Nothing, nothing, nothing!

[Chorus]
Bathe... in the joystream
Twenty-nine thousand children today
Tomorrow... the world!

Try force your right, fill every room
Splash across every surface
Like some obscene money shot

[Pre-Chorus]
How does your carrion taste?
Are you not filled with pride?
When will we permit this to end?
Never, never, never!

[Chorus]
Bathe... in the joystream
Twenty-nine thousand children today
Tomorrow... the world!

[distorted]

[Pre-Chorus]
How does your bounty taste? (paradise)
Dining on carrion
What have we done?
Nothing, nothing, nothing!

[Chorus 2x]
Bathe... in the joystream
Twenty-nine thousand children today
Tomorrow... the world!

Song: The Joystream by Anaal Nathrakh
Note: This song was probably inspired by the book _World Poverty and Human Rights_ by Thomas Pogge in where it is stated that every day 29,000 children die from causes related to poverty (this last part is confirmed during a pre-song speech in a Wacken live concert)


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 16, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> All the single furries
> All the single furries
> All the single furries
> All the single furries



Don't pay me any attention.

If you liked it you should've put a leash on it.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Apr 27, 2019)

Holding out for the right time
What if the right time never arrives?
Always waiting on the sidelines
When is it my time
To be the one?

Holding out for the right time
My whole lifetime slowly goes by
Always waiting on the sidelines
When is it my time
To be the one?

What are you doing tonight?
You can't just scroll through pictures and hide
What do you wanna do right now?

All the time, they're filling up my days
All that's coming, I'm so far away
In between, I'm always holding out
Am I ever gonna be here now?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2019)

Oh if only Brazil was not so far
Far away I would swim or walk or ride
But never ever fly
But all the noise of the maniacs there
The sweat on my face it's worth to bear
But I don't wanna bounce and die
But then I see a lady in a tight blue dress
I close my eyes, I know what I would go for
Stewardess before the crash
Lavatory Love Machine
No fear can quell my steam
Lavatory Love Machine
No cabin fire burn my dream
I'm at your disposal
I gotta get up to see what you ain't gonna hide
Wheeling junk along the aisle
Keep your seat belt fastened
You're whipping with an iron voice
You command
Oh mistress I am in your hands


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 28, 2019)

@CrookedCroc 


Well, I'm hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, I'm hot blooded
You don't have to read my mind, to know what I have in mind
Honey you oughta know
Now you move so fine, let me lay it on the line
I wanna know what you're doin' after the show
Now it's up to you, we can make a secret rendezvous
Just me and you, I'll show you lovin' like you never knew
That's why, I'm hot blooded, check it and see
I feel a fever burning inside me
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, I'm hot blooded (I'm hot)
Now it's up to you, can we make a secret rendezvous? oh
Before we do, you have to get away from you know who
Well, I'm hot blooded, check it and see
I got a fever of a hundred and three
Come on baby, do you do more than dance?
I'm hot blooded, I'm hot blooded
Hot blooded, I'm a little bit high
Hot blooded, you're a little bit shy
Hot blooded, you're making me sing
Hot blooded, for your sweet sweet thing


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Apr 29, 2019)

Well, where better to start than with my favorite song of all time, Jordan Sweeto's "Evil Little Genius"! And as a bonus, a link to it on YouTube!





[Verse 1]
She ties up her hair
Throws on her skinny jeans
Last night she told him that he's pretty sweet
Who knows what she could say today
She smiles whenever she's alone with him
He slowly let's her in
It's clear today they're acting more than just close friends

[Pre-Chorus]
That night we'll open the door
That night you'll start to want more
That night you're falling for her so damn easily

[Chorus]
This time we'll lie awake and you'll
Kiss me alone in your bedroom
This time I'll lie awake with you
And we'll never go, never go
You'll smile and whisper in my ear
"How'd we get here?"
Well you had me wrapped around your finger all along
My evil little genius
My evil little genius

[Verse 2]
She's calculating cunning at its best
He's stuttering now he's a real mess
It's clear today they're acting more than just close friends

[Pre-chorus]
That night we'll open the door
That night you'll start to want more
That night you're falling for her so damn easily
(Echoing) So damn easily!

[Chorus]
This time we'll lie awake and you'll
Kiss me alone in your bedroom
This time I'll lie awake with you
And we'll never go, never go
You'll smile and whisper in my ear
"How'd we get here?"
Well you had me wrapped around your finger all along
My evil little genius

[Bridge]
What's it like to not know what's in store for you?
Leave me far behind
Her devious intentions are the last thing on your mind
It's funny when the only thing you think about
Is holding her hand
It's funny when the best part is
It's all a part of her big master plan

[Chorus]
This time we'll lie awake and you'll
Kiss me alone in your bedroom
This time I'll lie awake with you
And we'll never go, never go
You'll smile and whisper in my ear
"How'd we get here?"
Well you had me wrapped around your finger all along
My evil little genius
My evil little genius
My evil little genius


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 7, 2019)

Lyrics from a favorite song of mine. It gives me hope:

"You know, there's a light that glows by the front door,
Don't forget, the key’s under the mat.
Childhood stars shine, always stay humble and kind.

Go to church 'cause your momma says to,
Visit grandpa every chance that you can.
It won't be a waste of time,
Always stay humble and kind.

Hold the door, say please, say thank you.
Don't steal, don't cheat, and don't lie.
I know you got mountains to climb, but,
Always stay humble and kind.

When the dreams you're dreamin' come to you,
When the work you put in is realized,
Let yourself feel the pride, but,
Always stay humble and kind.

Don't expect a free ride from no one,
Don't hold a grudge or a chip, and here's why,
Bitterness keeps you from flying,
Always stay humble and kind.

Know the difference between sleeping with someone,
And sleeping with someone you love.
I love you ain't no pick up line, so,
Always stay humble and kind.

Hold the door, say please, say thank you.
Don't steal, don't cheat, and don't lie.
I know you got mountains to climb, but,
Always stay humble and kind.

When those dreams you're dreamin' come to you,
When the work you put in is realized,
Let yourself feel the pride, but,
Always stay humble and kind.

When it's hot, eat a root beer popsicle,
Shut off the AC and roll the windows down.
Let that summer sun shine,
Always stay humble and kind.

Don't take for granted the love this life gives you,
When you get where you're goin',
Don't forget, turn back around.
Help the next one in line,
Always stay humble and kind."

~ Humble and Kind, by Tim McGraw


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 7, 2019)

You and I in a little toy shop buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got!
Set them free at the break of dawn; til one by one, they were gone!
Back at base, bugs in the software, flash the message: "Something's out there!"
Floating in the summer sky, 99 red balloons go by!

99 red balloons floating in the summer sky!
Panic bells; it's red alert! Something here from someone else!
The war machine springs to life; opens up one eager eye!
Focus in; in on the sky! 99 red balloons go by!

99 decision street; 99 ministers meet!
To worry, worry, super scurry; call the troops out in a hurry!
This is what we've waited for... This is it boys; this is war!
The president is on the line; 99 red balloons go by!

99 knights of the air ride super hi-tech jet fighters!
Everyone's a superhero; everyone's a Captain Kirk!
With orders to identify, clarify and classify!
Scramblin' the summer sky, 99 red balloons go by!

As 99 red balloons go by!

99 dreams I have had; in every one, a red balloon...
It's all over, and I'm standing pretty... In this dust that was a city!
If I could find a souvenir, just the prove the world was here...
And here is a red balloon, I think of you, and let it go....

~ 99 Red Balloons by Nena (English version of 99 Luftballoons)


----------



## linkmaster647 (Nov 19, 2019)

"I wonder why things have happened
Could you imagine the world is boring?
Stereotype, sham, brain freeze, collusion, mental block
The world is fading
I know the fate"

lyrics in
Destr0yer


----------



## SkyeLegs (Nov 21, 2019)

So they say:
"You’ll be okay..."
But words are not enough.

Nobody remembered me
The words were not enough...

Calm yourself down
Don’t you remember when we were young?
Don’t you remember who I am?
We’re strong enough!

Dues to pay,
Towards the way,
Towards my friend, towards.
Two must play
The foolish game
To war, my friend, to war!

So they rise: The fear and pain, but this isn’t how I am
Don’t you forget that you are loved!
Don’t you forget that you are them,
... It’s hard enough!

Remember the flame in your heart burns strong
Remember and the spirit will collide

Remember! Together!

Remember in the end that death is not the end...

So we rise!
Receive the pain, but this isn’t where this ends
Don’t you forget that you are perfect
Don’t you forget just who we are,
We’re strong enough!

Wherever the flame in your heart burns strong,
We may not be brave so let’s start
Remember and the spirits will collide!

Remember! Together!


----------

